# Solving a Rubik's Cube



## The Conqueror (Apr 13, 2013)

Any good educational resources where I can learn how to "Solve" a Rubik's Cube?? 3x3


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

algorithms to solve rubik's cube


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 13, 2013)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsQIoPyfQzM
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW_BBp3FPMQ

p.s. keepvid.com download both convert n add it to cellphone thats what i did


----------



## ShankJ (Apr 14, 2013)

^^ what is your timing??

i learned from this one- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=609nhVzg-5Q
easy and simple and then you can move on to the speed cubing videos..


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2013)

Send a message to RCuber.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

I have never solved one. Will buy a cube soon and apply algorithms.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 15, 2013)

i hate it...tried a thousand times..stupid faak


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> Any good educational resources where I can learn how to "Solve" a Rubik's Cube?? 3x3


there are methods available on net...start with simple layer by layer method...even wiki has it 



ico said:


> Send a message to RCuber.



 he will explain it too fast which will be a bouncer for the OP


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried it once or twice then i thought it is not my cup of tea. If any cheat-code then post it here please


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> I tried it once or twice then i thought it is not my cup of tea. If any cheat-code then post it here please



patience is the main thing here before learning


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 15, 2013)

Well bought a cube 2 weeks ago . When bought it was in solved state . Did a mistake by unsolving it  . Now i have been trying all these days to solve it with no luck .


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread   

why people often try and fail to solve a Rubik's cube is that they try to solve every side at the same time, it doesn't work like that. a Rubik's cube is generally solved layer by layer, there are about 7 steps involved. and one can learn in two days. one of my friend solved it in 6 hrs straight with instructions from me  .. 

follow this guide and one can learn within two days. 

Solve Rubik's Cube 3x3 - Stage 1

PS: 
Pogobat's tuts are one of the worst, badmephisto's is one of the best, but it might be confusing for absolute beginners. 

anyway here is the link for his tut How to solve a Rubik's Cube - YouTube

EDIT: Before anyone can ask, Yes, I can solve the Rubik's cube, currently ranked #376 in India. my current average solve time is about 35 seconds.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 20, 2013)

Lolwut 35 seconds !

I became interested in Rubics Cube after i saw Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2013)

35 seconds and ranked 376, then what is the time of the top 10.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 20, 2013)

RCuber said:


> one of my friend solved it in 6 hrs straight with instructions from me



_Aap tuition fee kitni lete ho?_


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2013)

snap said:


> 35 seconds and ranked 376, then what is the time of the top 10.


ranked 376 in India only, that was <200 a year ago, I haven't participated in official events in two years  . 



Nipun said:


> _Aap tuition fee kitni lete ho?_



Phree mai. 

FYI this is the site for all official records.. here is Indian list --> World Cube Association - Official Results

here is world top 100 --> World Cube Association - Official Results 

NOTE: the times are in seconds..  ... and don't reply with


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

My gawd just 5.5 secs ill be happy if at all i could solve it within 24 hours !!!


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 29, 2013)

I solved my first rubics cube


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2013)

YAY!!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 29, 2013)

sorry for getting back quickly. my first attempt after watching those 2 videos was around 3 hours. now days around 45 minutes. still trying but it's wierd reactions when people see me playing with rubik LOL.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> . still trying but it's wierd reactions when people see me *playing *with rubik LOL.



 

"SOLVING"


----------



## braindead (Apr 29, 2013)

35 secs 

Five minutes and i feel like a genius


----------



## Shah (Apr 30, 2013)

Now, I also want to get a Rubik's cube and try solving it.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 3, 2013)

it's more like playing for me not solving


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

Shah said:


> Now, I also want to get a Rubik's cube and try solving it.



Got myself a Rubik's cube yesterday. But, it took more than 5 hours to solve it.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

^^ Congrats.. welcome to the club  , the time will decrease as you solve more and more and understand how the corners and edges move around. it will comedown to 5 minutes and then to 120 seconds. after than you need to learn more advanced techniques to reduce the time. I still cannot cut down from 35 seconds to 30 seconds.. takes hell lot of algorithms.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2013)

Rcuber , which algorithm do you use ?


----------



## rst (May 3, 2013)

now i am thinking to buy a Rubik's cube


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Rcuber , which algorithm do you use ?



there are many.. 100+ but I know know about 20-30 max.


----------



## Shah (May 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Congrats.. welcome to the club  , the time will decrease as you solve more and more and understand how the corners and edges move around. it will comedown to 5 minutes and then to 120 seconds. after than you need to learn more advanced techniques to reduce the time. I still cannot cut down from 35 seconds to 30 seconds.. takes hell lot of algorithms.


Thanks, buddy.


RCuber said:


> there are many.. 100+ but I know know about 20-30 max.


I don't even know a single one. Can you share some links.


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2013)

algorithms are mainly applied in the last layer. First two layers have algorithm's but almost all solvers including me use intuitive methods i.e., recognizing where piece should go and putting the piece in the location.

there are two steps when solving the last layer. 

Orientation of Last Layer(OLL) i.e., make all yellow pieces face the top layer and Permutation of Last Layer (PLL) i.e., putting all pieces at correct place to solve the cube. 
in one step OLL there are 57 algos, and in one step PLL's there are 21. its not required to learn all if you are not trying to break any records  

Learn 2 Look OLL (only 9)  and 2 Look PLL(6) . Learn 2 Look PLL's first as its easy and with these you should be able to achieve 60-90 seconds in few weeks.

2 Look OLL - h*tp://www.badmephisto.com/2LookOLL.pdf 


2 Look PLL - h*tp://www.badmephisto.com/2LookPLL.pdf



Original Pages -
Badmephisto's Cubing Site: OLL's
Badmephisto's Cubing Site: PLL's


Get comfortable with the first two layers. practice a lot. after you are comfortable you can learn the last layer algorithms. 

*
AGAIN: LEARN 2 LOOK PLL FIRST when learning the last layer*


----------



## Shah (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the links and explanation, Charan.


----------



## ShankJ (May 6, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread
> 
> why people often try and fail to solve a Rubik's cube is that they try to solve every side at the same time, it doesn't work like that. a Rubik's cube is generally solved layer by layer, there are about 7 steps involved. and one can learn in two days. one of my friend solved it in 6 hrs straight with instructions from me  ..
> 
> ...



i do it in 1 min 22 sec and acted like god in front of my friends..


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> i do it in 1 min 22 sec and acted like god in front of my friends..



that's a good time, Now learn F2L (First Two Layers), its basically paring a corner and edge piece and inserting into the corners like this image shown below. 

*www.speedsolving.com/wiki/images/f/f9/Fridrich_method.gif

this will take about a weeks or two to learn, initially solving speed will go up to 5 minutes, but will drastically reduce once you get the hang of F2L.

when I was learning F2L it took 2-3 weeks. my time went from 5 minutes to 55 seconds and then by practice dropped to 35 seconds. you would also need a good cube to perform finger tricks to achieve the low time. 

let me know if you require more info.

F2L video 


what are finger tricks.. watch it  


EDIT: BTW.. once you learn F2L it will be totally intuitive.


----------



## ShankJ (May 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> that's a good time, Now learn F2L (First Two Layers), its basically paring a corner and edge piece and inserting into the corners like this image shown below.
> 
> *www.speedsolving.com/wiki/images/f/f9/Fridrich_method.gif
> 
> ...



Thanks. Will try it out once i get my vacations going.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Im currently at 90-seconds average with my modded Rubik's original.. I'm using CFOP method with 2 look OLL , 2 look PLL.., and trying to master fingertricks to reduce my avg to <60 seconds.. btw @rcuber uncle, are you in SCMU Facebook group ji..?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 22, 2013)

When I tried to learn it, every tutorial came with lot of algorithms which made no sense to me like R,F,Ri,L etc etc. I hated doing that way and wanted to do this in a logical way without byhearting algorithms and I searched for methods. I got logical methods for first and second layer. But in order to solve the 3rd layer there are no absolute logical way. But I learned a method without algorithms as equations but easy to remember steps. Now I can solve in 5-6 minutes and I can teach anyone how to solve in 15 minutes. But algorithms and speed cubing is not for me.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> When I tried to learn it, every tutorial came with *lot of algorithms which made no sense to me* like R,F,Ri,L etc etc. I hated doing that way and wanted to do this in a logical way without byhearting algorithms and I searched for methods. I got logical methods for first and second layer. *But in order to solve the 3rd layer there are no absolute logical way*. But I learned a method without algorithms as equations but easy to remember steps. Now I can solve in 5-6 minutes and I can teach anyone how to solve in 15 minutes. But algorithms and speed cubing is not for me.


Pardon me for poking my nose, but you may want to rectify your thoughts on what an algorithm is.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> Im currently at 90-seconds average with my modded Rubik's original.. I'm using CFOP method with 2 look OLL , 2 look PLL.., and trying to master fingertricks to reduce my avg to <60 seconds.. btw @rcuber uncle, are you in SCMU Facebook group ji..?



Modded cubes are no good if you don't have lubricant in the cube. I take up to 55 seconds in a original Rubik's branded cube. others I can do it in 35 seconds.. finger tricks takes practice. as you are using CFOP method, your average should be less than 60 seconds. maybe even less than 45. get a better cube. there is active cubers community in Mumbai, check with them they might also be selling cubes.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 23, 2013)

scmu.in right?

Yup..Im planning to buy a Dayan Guhong V2 in the next week from them..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

what is the world's fastest RC time?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> what is the world's fastest RC time?


5.55 seconds by Mats Valk World Cube Association - Official Results



previous was held by Feliks Zemdegs - 5.66 seconds.



all official results are available here - *worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php


----------



## root.king (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^oh god 
got interest in rcube


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you post a link from where I can buy a good cube? I only got the 30/- one you get from stores(To see if i actually like it). Not smooth at all.. I broke it out of frustration. 
Now i want a good smooth one


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> Can you post a link from where I can buy a good cube? I only got the 30/- one you get from stores(To see if i actually like it). Not smooth at all.. I broke it out of frustration.
> Now i want a good smooth one



I buy only from this site.. free shipping  Wholesale Dayan Cube,Guhong/ZhanChi/Lingyun Cube 3x3x3,4x4x4

BTW do some research/review on different cubes(on youtube) , I always recommend Dayan cubes(50 mm ones. but there are different sizes available).


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 25, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Well bought a cube 2 weeks ago . When bought it was in solved state . Did a mistake by unsolving it  . Now i have been trying all these days to solve it with no luck .



open it up, set the pieces again into solved state and carry on.
NOTE : the Cube may get weaker and may even break off dont put excessive pressure while opening and assembling it again


----------



## root.king (Jun 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 5.55 seconds by Mats Valk World Cube Association - Official Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey that's not actually 5sec I think coz they are given by 15 sec to view the cube


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I buy only from this site.. free shipping  Wholesale Dayan Cube,Guhong/ZhanChi/Lingyun Cube 3x3x3,4x4x4
> 
> BTW do some research/review on different cubes(on youtube) , I always recommend Dayan cubes(50 mm ones. but there are different sizes available).


how is the funskool cube...I think they have paper/sticker attached for color (which is not good),Does dayan cubes also use plastic stickers?



kiranbhat said:


> hey that's not actually 5sec I think coz they are given by 15 sec to view the cube



obviously u need some time to analyse...there is also blind folded record


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> hey that's not actually 5sec I think coz they are given by 15 sec to view the cube


There are lots of rules in official competition. one of the rules is that you get 15 seconds to analyze the cube before solving. Clock starts ticking once you remove your hands from the timer. 



Zangetsu said:


> how is the funskool cube...I think they have paper/sticker attached for color (which is not good),Does dayan cubes also use plastic stickers?
> 
> obviously u need some time to analyse...there is also blind folded record


Funskools cubes are okay.. but takes ages to breakin (become smooth), If I get a Funskool cube then I usually mod the cube, by disassembling it, filling the edges, lubricating etc. BTW I have noticed that there are cubes available from other manufacturers (Chinese). I noticed that they have white body. 

stickers undergo wear and tear, chipping etc. there are custom stickers/tiles available  CUBESMITH - Rubik's Cube Twisty Puzzle Replacement Stickers - Home , I use Dayan stickerless cubes as my main cube for practice. during competitions I use a Dayan black Cube.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

^^Exactly what I want is sticker less cube..the colors should be embedded & natural


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Exactly what I want is sticker less cube..the colors should be embedded & natural


3x3x3 DaYan 2 GuHong Magic Cube Multicolor  

But you cannot use this in competitions


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 3x3x3 DaYan 2 GuHong Magic Cube Multicolor
> 
> But you cannot use this in competitions


is there category also for using in competitions or can't be used in competitions?
the website...will they ship it in India?


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 3x3x3 DaYan 2 GuHong Magic Cube Multicolor
> 
> But you cannot use this in competitions


 Why is it not allowed?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> is there category also for using in competitions or can't be used in competitions?
> the website...will they ship it in India?


Yes they ship to India for free. 



sharang.d said:


> Why is it not allowed?


stickerless cubes are not allowed due to this rule. 



> 3h2) "Stickerless" cubes, and other cubes whose face colours are visible inside the cube, are not permitted.



more info here.. WCA Regulations 2013


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay.. I am not really concerned with competitions for now(or ever).

Can you point me to a good cube from that site? There are just too many to choose from. I basically just need one which I will use for looong and is very smooth(and does not cause frustration ). I think i'll prefer stickerless.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> Okay.. I am not really concerned with competitions for now(or ever).
> 
> Can you point me to a good cube from that site? There are just too many to choose from. I basically just need one which I will use for looong and is very smooth(and does not cause frustration ). I think i'll prefer paperless.


buy the one I have linked post #51..


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks and ygpm


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> Thanks and ygpm



Replied.. 

BTW .. do refer to this forum SpeedSolving.com Puzzle Forum


----------



## root.king (Jun 26, 2013)

oh I can able to solve cross now


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 26, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> open it up, set the pieces again into solved state and carry on.
> NOTE : the Cube may get weaker and may even break off dont put excessive pressure while opening and assembling it again



Dude check previous pages , I have solved it already .


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 28, 2013)

I have the funskool cube but I find it hard to disassemble it.  Of late I have noticed that earlier it used to "jam" while cutting corners but its becoming smoother ! 
Should I get a new cube or is this fine enough for speed cubing? (I don't want to break any records, even 3 minutes is fine for me) 
I have seen the badmephisto's Beginner's tutorial and its been only 2 days and now my solving time is like 10-11 minutes. Of the seven steps, the CROSS and the Middle Layer I can do it intuitively. For other layers I memorized the algorithms(that's what badmephisto recommended in his video). Should I start with his speedcubing videos or should I try to bring down more time in the beginner's method?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 28, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> I have the funskool cube but I find it hard to disassemble it.  Of late I have noticed that earlier it used to "jam" while cutting corners but its becoming smoother !
> Should I get a new cube or is this fine enough for speed cubing? (I don't want to break any records, even 3 minutes is fine for me)
> I have seen the badmephisto's Beginner's tutorial and its been only 2 days and now my solving time is like 10-11 minutes. Of the seven steps, the CROSS and the Middle Layer I can do it intuitively. For other layers I memorized the algorithms(that's what badmephisto recommended in his video). Should I start with his speedcubing videos or should I try to bring down more time in the beginner's method?



no get the time down to 3 minutes or less.. your hands must get used to the cube. you need to practice a lot .. like atleast 10-12 solves a day, or an hr or two. practice is important because you brain need to recognize the patterns and your hand need  to develop muscle memory. 

learn 2 look PLL and OLL in that order 
h**p://www.badmephisto.com/2LookPLL.pdf 
h**p://www.badmephisto.com/2LookOLL.pdf

EDIT:
you cannot speed solve with funskool branded ones without extensive modding. I can get a average of 50 seconds with that brand. you cannot do finger tricks with that. For finger tricks you need to get a DIY cube, almost all non Rubik's(funskool) branded cubes are DIY cubes, in these cubes you can adjust the spring tension. the centers have a cap which allow access to the screw for adjusting tension. 

BTW Disassembling a cube is not hard , just turn the top face 45º and pop open the edge. 

check this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM1Jbzy5Pnk

For modding the funskool one, I usually take about 45 minutes to 60 minutes to mod it. 

I use a finger nail file, disassemble the cube a file the edges smooth, you can also use fine grade sandpaper. its a delicate process take time else you will make the cube worse. 

here is a vid of modding *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC_hpkxLZdQ


----------



## Shah (Jul 9, 2013)

@RCuber: I'm thinking of getting a speedcube, preferably  stickerless. I have two choices now. 

1. Get something like Ghost Hand v2 and practice in it for a few months and then get a ZhanChi or GuHong.

2. Just get a ZhanChi or GuHong straight away.

What should I have to do now? Need your inputs, buddy.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2013)

Shah said:


> @RCuber: I'm thinking of getting a speedcube, preferably  stickerless. I have two choices now.
> 
> 1. Get something like Ghost Hand v2 and practice in it for a few months and then get a ZhanChi or GuHong.
> 
> ...



I haven't used any ghost hand cubes so no idea about those,
I have the following models with me. 
Type F-II, Alpha V, Cube4You (2 models), and couple of more. I also like Type F-II. Don't get Type F-III It has issues. But the best one is Dayan cubes, due to it being very smoother.

In Dayan, I have not used any newer cubes(Zhanchi or Guhong V2), these have torpedos in the edges so the edges wont pop during a solve.


----------



## Shah (Jul 9, 2013)

After reading the reviews, I find the Dayan 5 ZhanChi to be better. But, Don't know If I can handle it. That's why I thought of buying something a tad slower than ZhanChi. Anyway, Thanks!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2013)

Shah said:


> After reading the reviews, I find the Dayan 5 ZhanChi to be better. But, Don't know If I can handle it. That's why I thought of buying something a tad slower than ZhanChi. Anyway, Thanks!


Those are DIY cubes, you can tension the cube to suit your speed needs.


----------



## Shah (Jul 9, 2013)

Then, ZhanChi it is. 

BTW, Why not create a seperate thread for Rubik's Cube discussion?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2013)

There is already one

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/141667-any-cubers-here.html


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> no get the time down to 3 minutes or less.. your hands must get used to the cube. you need to practice a lot .. like atleast 10-12 solves a day, or an hr or two. practice is important because you brain need to recognize the patterns and your hand need  to develop muscle memory.
> 
> learn 2 look PLL and OLL in that order
> h**p://www.badmephisto.com/2LookPLL.pdf
> ...


Thank you


----------

